# Huffy Slingshot 3



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 14, 2020)

Got bike I had as a kid , thanks Jungle Terry for the lead on it


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 14, 2020)

That is a real nice all original Bike. Those bikes seem to always be missing parts or the wrong parts. Great Bike.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 14, 2020)

Sweet ride!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Apr 17, 2020)

I restored one of these 3 speed Slingshots about 18-19 years ago but I think the photos are stored on a 3-1/2" floppy disc! LOL

Here is a "Fantasy" or Frankenstein 5 speed I did at the same time as the three speed.


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 17, 2020)

Beautiful resto.


----------



## bicyclebuff (Apr 18, 2020)

That was my old bike,Jungle Terry has been helping me to sell of a 400 plus bike muscle bike collection,he is doing a great job for me ,about 325 left,shout out to jt,thank you


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 24, 2020)

Looking forward to picking it up when things get somewhat normal again


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 3, 2020)

Love the drag brake.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 8, 2020)

Cleaned it up a little, swapped out sissy bar


----------



## Jaxon (May 8, 2020)

Looks good cleaned up!


----------

